# I need plans for a pirate ship



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

bed. I have a set of twins getting ready to switch out of the crib to bed and of coarse the wify wants Pirate ship beds for both of them. There are several for sale online but the cost makes building them fairly cost effective. Anybody ever scene plans for such a bed?


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been looking at fire truck beds for my 2 year old. I haven't seen any pirate ship bed plans while searching. That sounds like an awesome idea, though! 

I'd say, sit down, draw what you want, then start figuring out how to build it. Make your own plan! I'm currently working on a project to build a fire truck that fits on top of my son's wagon for Halloween. There are no plans (that I could find) for this kind of thing, but it's going quite well on just my own idea.

Go for it!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

That's a great idea... the bow and stern forms could be built in "treasure chests" aka toy boxes. sketching up a couple of plans would be pretty easy, I suspect. Maybe I'll sketch them up on paper and see how that goes.


----------



## seadevil (Oct 19, 2009)

I had intended to build a pirate ship bed, but I showed my son some pictures of other beds and he chose a dumptruck. (I think the lights helped)

Anyway, I used google sketchup (free) to draw the bed and I put the plan in googles 3d wharehouse. I did a quick search in the warehouse and found one boat bed plan.

my website: http://www.sawbee.com/rwmProjects/truckBed.shtml
(I need to update the pictures there.)

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=2da5749dc311a2734d21ee28beab7a27&prevstart=48

speedboat: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=d2dc77a98cd40e14d120f1d6a874dce&prevstart=0

with some patience patience you might find more plans there...

good luck,
randy


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Turning THIS picture into a workable plan shouldn't be too hard to figure out for yourself.

Personally, I'd go for bunk beds in the shape of this one, the SPACE SHUTTLE.

Oh yeah.... They're links. Click on them.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Willy that first link looks fairly simple. The one my wife presented to me actually had a bow, that's where I get lost. Here is the one she wants. Looks fairly strait forward, she wants them black so MDF is probably the material of the day. 





http://www.ababy.com/itempage.asp?C...urce=fgle&utm_medium=fr&utm_campaign=datafeed


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Nate, that one looks like a really good choice. Fairly simple to build, good design and lots of built in storage. What more can you ask for from a kid's bed? I assume this is a kid's bed, anyway... you never know with some folks though.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep, she want two of them for our twins. Last night she was getting into how she wanted it to transform to hold a twin mattress and what not after the toddlers grow out of the crib mattress. I am going to have to start putting plans together for it.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

If you built it as a bunk bed, it could be really fun with a "crow's nest" type bed and the main deck or a "bridge" type bed with a "deck" bed. Lots of fun options individually or combined. Maybe a pirate ship and a Navy frigate so they can wage war across the room... so many possibilities.


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

Darn, I was getting really excited until I saw the "bed" part - arghh.


----------

